# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  affichage table de la base de donnes (jsp/servlet)

## marry

Bonjour tout le monde
je suis debutante en j2ee, je travaille avec jsp/servlet. mon probleme c'est l'affichage d'une table de la base de donnes. je ne sais pa comment proceder pour le faire.. eest ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider???
merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## link256

dja il faut identifier ta base de donnes oracle, sqlserveur, mysql ?

en fonction de ta base de donnes tu devras utiliser des drivers jdbc diffrents et possdes tu login et mdp te permettant de t'y connecter ?

----------


## marry

j'utilise une BD postgresql, j'ai pas de probleme dans la connection et les drivers  utiliser, mai putot je veus savoir les etapes  suivre aprs m connecter  la base..

----------


## marry

pour prciser de plus,j'ai une tables dans ma base de donnes et je veux afficher les informations sous forme d'un table.. je ne sais pas qu'est que je dois ecrire dans ma jsp et ma servlet..
merci d'avance

----------


## link256

Un petit bout de code  titre d'exemple



```

```

Aprs a toi de voir comment tu veux stocker les donnes rcupres et stock dans une arrayList un hashMap, vector que tu peux passe ensuite  par la request  ta jsp pour afficher les donnes.

----------


## OButterlin

Si tu veux le faire uniquement avec une page JSP, a pourrait ressembler  ceci


```

```

----------


## marry

merci beaucoup
voil un extrait du code que j'avais essay:


```

```

Alors il m'affiche l'erreur suivante:
javax.servlet.ServletException: L''opration ncessite un scrollable ResultSet, mais ce ResultSet est FORWARD_ONLY.
est ce ke vous pouvez m'aidez????

----------


## OButterlin

Retire les rs.getRow(), l'avancement du curseur se fait par rs.next()
Tu n'as pas besoin de connatre le nombre de lignes pour itrer, un simple


```

```

suffit...

----------


## marry

wi a marche!! merciii infiniment

----------


## sarourra

bonjour,je suis dbutante en dveloppement.je dveloppe une page web avec jsp/servlet(eclipse) et je veux afficher mes donnes de ma table de base de donne sous form d'un tableau.aidez moi s'il vous plait c trs important  ::(:

----------

